# Nov-Dec Throwdown........



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................

Mac and Cheese.

View media item 179070
You can have anything you want in the Mac and Cheese. Some part or all of it has to be smoked. 

This throwdown will be in memory/honor of Gary aka Scarbelly. If you don't know Gary was very proud of his mac and cheese recipe. Lets make him proud with tons of entries.

 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 12/14/2012


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Gary or Scarbelly




Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 12/14/12.  Please email all entries to [email protected] *



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Cool!!!!  

:biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k

That's an awesome idea Brian!!! Gary would be very honored!!!


----------



## mike johnson

This is one that I will definately be entering.


----------



## humdinger

I'm in. This will be my first throwdown and I got a few ideas in mind. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jarjarchef

I'm in..... head spinning with ideas........


----------



## i bleed blue

I'm game, I have an out-of-the-box 4th generation Mac & Cheese reciepe that has been handed down to me from my mother...i can never make enough.


----------



## smokinhusker

Brian, that's an outstanding idea! Gary is dancing about I'm sure!


----------



## driedstick

sounds great


----------



## jag58ca

Thats a great idea,who doesn't like mac and cheese  .....just hope the recipes are posted


----------



## pgsmoker64

Great idea....

I have a pretty good recipe that I will throw in...


----------



## ryanma

Cool... might have to borrow the pasta maker at work for this.


----------



## thoseguys26

That's really cool. Nice call SMF.


----------



## tjohnson

Can we make it "Fat Free"?

LOL!!!

Todd


----------



## smokint

Nice this will be my first Throwdown, looking forward to it

Troy


----------



## mlrtime

nice this will be my first td and i have a recipe i have been waiting to make!!!!


----------



## artisanbeard

Ok, gloves are off...let's do this!! I'm looking forward to it! Great idea on the theme.


----------



## mountainrubs

GREAT IDEA!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Real Mac & Cheese comes from the south! Look out Paula Dean.........


----------



## diggingdogfarm

:duel:



~Martin


----------



## alelover

How about a pizza oven for the prize.


----------



## sound1

alelover said:


> How about a pizza oven for the prize.


After watching Gary build his, I had a new goal. I love the idea...


----------



## mb396

I got a lot of advice from scarbelly. I'll be proud to make an attempt and have a cocktail in his honor during the process!


----------



## chisox46835

Just made Mac n Cheese in smoker tonight. First time but came out pretty good.


----------



## frznsmoke

I want in on this. I have smoked Mac and Cheese quite a bit and its always a favourite with friends.


----------



## kwiq4u

I second the pizza oven


----------



## pgsmoker64

alelover said:


> How about a pizza oven for the prize.


I'm with Scott!!!!!


----------



## sniltz

I'm in!!  This will be my first TD!  Can't wait, have a bunch of ideas!


----------



## davidhef88

I have been looking for an excuse to stop here. 
http://www.kuttercheese.com/


David


----------



## big game cook

great deal. in honer of gary let the pasta smolder. im planning on being in the entries.


----------



## roller

Never entered one but will this one for sure !!!!  Get ready for some Louisiana Mac & Cheese....


----------



## rtbbq2

Great idea!..


----------



## chef marko

Sorry to be that guy, but as long as my ingredients are pasta and cheese am I ok to enter? I want to change things up a little with the pasta so I wanted to see if all forms are ok.


----------



## kathrynn

Hmmmmmm. I may have to do this too! Watch out Boys!


----------



## bmudd14474

Chef marko said:


> Sorry to be that guy, but as long as my ingredients are pasta and cheese am I ok to enter? I want to change things up a little with the pasta so I wanted to see if all forms are ok.



As long as its smoked It doesn't matter whats in it.


----------



## big game cook

just sent mine in. let me know if there was anytrouble with pics.


----------



## iowa josh83

So when and where do you guys start sharing your recipes?


----------



## jarjarchef

Iowa Josh83 said:


> So when and where do you guys start sharing your recipes?



For the Throwdown?
Some will share after the voting is done..... I did not on my first due to it being a last minute decision and had very little documentation. The last one just sucked so I did not waste the time to post one..........

But there are lots of recipes that people have done for other things, just use the search bar as a starting point. You can start sharing yours at any time, unless it is for this Throwdown and then you will need to wait till it is over or you will be disqualified.


----------



## bmudd14474

Last Day to get your entries in folks.


----------



## farmer 3691

ooohh, i missed it, one of my favorites, im gonna get in on the next throw down


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I'm an idiot, I was thinking I had until the 17th!!! DUH!!!!
Why do I wait until the last minute? LOL
Oh, well!!!! Better luck next time!!!!


~Martin


----------



## big game cook

cant wait to see the gooey goodness


----------



## jarjarchef

Should be a good one.......


----------



## stevemax

Lol. I am not a mac and cheese fan. I love cheese but I do not like pasta. Isn't there one in every crowd?


----------



## driedstick

Good luck everyone


----------



## bmudd14474

The voting thread will be up late tonight.


----------



## jarjarchef

bmudd14474 said:


> The voting thread will be up late tonight.




Very cool.......can't wait to see what yumminess is presented......


----------



## driedstick

Very nice cant wait.


----------

